# Child trafficking



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRO: Egyptian police said on Sunday they had broken up a child trafficking ring that sold almost 300 babies for US$570 each or less.

A police official said they arrested five suspects, including two nurses and a doctor working at the Cairo hospital where the babies were sold for almost three years. Police are searching for the hospital manager who escaped arrest.

The official said the network also performed caesarian operations on women who had left it too late for an abortion of an unwanted child in exchange for allowing the doctors to sell the babies, usually to couples who could not have their own children.

Adoption is illegal in Egypt, which adheres to Islamic law in some family matters. Some couples have sought to bypass the ban by buying children.

In 2009, an American couple received a two year jail sentence after a court convicted them of buying a child from an orphanage.

Abortion is legal where it is deemed necessary for the health of the mother.

Egypt police bust baby trafficking ring - Channel NewsAsia


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I get from yur sad face that I am not the only one who feels this is indeed sad news,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I find it very hard not to see sad news around me. I try, I really do


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I find it very hard not to see sad news around me. I try, I really do


Surely breaking up such a ring is good news - the sad news is that they exist in the first place


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Surely breaking up such a ring is good news - the sad news is that they exist in the first place


of course, nobody in their right mind would think the fact they finally got caught is bad news

good try anyway


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Being an Egyptian, it wasn't THAT shocking for me to see it happening.........But the price they charged was 

Sorry if that hurts anyone's feelings!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> of course, nobody in their right mind would think the fact they finally got caught is bad news
> 
> good try anyway


Yes, but dont these babies stand a better chance being sold to childless couples.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Yes, but dont these babies stand a better chance being sold to childless couples.


Perhaps, but who is anyone to decide that? where do you stop? that's a total moral minefield


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Allow legal adoption and take away the stigma of illegitimacy


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Allow legal adoption and take away the stigma of illegitimacy


Haram! oh you infidel...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Haram! oh you infidel...




I wear it with pride... 



As we know it all goes on anyway.. so why not try and take the money aspect out of it lol


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Absolutely, illegal, morally unacceptable and blah blah blah. Yet, those Unwanted babies, that would most certainly end up in the streets, if the manage to survive their first couple of years, would stand a better chance being sold to wealthier parents that want to have a child.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder why they have suddenly been caught out? ...

All children born in Egypt must be registered by their father, so no husband no birth certificate.. so how can anyone keep track of who is who and where they are... simple they cant


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, thats exactly what I thought when I read that piece of news... Why now?


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

*Orphanage life*

I have been to one of these orphanage and do not believe it is the "proper" way to grow up. They take good physical care of them, dress them cute as a button, provide a roof over their heads and they even go to homes on occasion (and I'm sure I was in a very nice orphanage). But they never know the "family" life. They never"'feel" the love of the family. It is not their faults they are in there. This side of the culture just drives me crazy because I also see the mental health issues attached to the children living in these homes. I also hear about them begging to live with the families that provide a "get-away". No matter how much you do for them if you put them in a home with kids running everywhere, and don't give them proper nurturing, they will turn out damaged. Now I would call that harum, a waste of a beautiful child.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hyper_janice said:


> I have been to one of these orphanage and do not believe it is the "proper" way to grow up. They take good physical care of them, dress them cute as a button, provide a roof over their heads and they even go to homes on occasion (and I'm sure I was in a very nice orphanage). But they never know the "family" life. They never"'feel" the love of the family. It is not their faults they are in there. This side of the culture just drives me crazy because I also see the mental health issues attached to the children living in these homes. I also hear about them begging to live with the families that provide a "get-away". No matter how much you do for them if you put them in a home with kids running everywhere, and don't give them proper nurturing, they will turn out damaged. Now I would call that harum, a waste of a beautiful child.




I used to be very involved with an orphanage.. The majority of children in orphanages are not orphans they are put there by their family because they cant afford them/don't want them. I have never seen anyone in an orphanage dressed as cute as a button.. all their clothes are hand me downs.. even the school uniforms.. now going off on a tangent.. the school that the girls of my orphanage went to had a uniform and it could only be bought in one place.. guessed who owned the shop.. the polo shirt that was part of the uniform was about 80 LE I went into Zamalek and bought a Polo polo shirt for 65 Le and showed them the difference in quality. 

The girls find it very hard to find a husband who will take them.. and they are supposed to leave the orphanage at 18 but where can they go?


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have never seen anyone in an orphanage dressed as cute as a button.. all their clothes are hand me downs.. even the school uniforms.. now going off on a tangent.. the school that the girls of my orphanage went to had a uniform and it could only be bought in one place.. guessed who owned the shop.. the polo shirt that was part of the uniform was about 80 LE I went into Zamalek and bought a Polo polo shirt for 65 Le and showed them the difference in quality.


Obviously it's a different orphanage that does not receive as many contributions from individuals. Like I said, one of the nicer ones.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The girls find it very hard to find a husband who will take them.. and they are supposed to leave the orphanage at 18 but where can they go?


I know of one woman personally (a doctor) who is involved with a group here in Alex that does just this kind of work (help). The situation is the same for the boys who have grown up in orphanages, and they help the ones over 18 to find a bride (from the girl orphanges) and then assist them in getting the necessary flat and furniture to start their new life together. God bless them for this. 

I would think that there would be something equal to this is Cairo. Obviously that can't help all, but they do what they can.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

*My favorite orphan*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...734_4438192125515_83066808_n.jpg&size=720,960

I'd call that cute as a button. Tried to post his pic but it didn't work. Hardly hand-me-downs either.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hyper_janice said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...734_4438192125515_83066808_n.jpg&size=720,960
> 
> I'd call that cute as a button. Tried to post his pic but it didn't work. Hardly hand-me-downs either.




blimey yoat u saw one child dressed well.. just seen the photo and to be honest that is one very well dressed child and the furnishings in the room are first class... a 5 star orphanage indeed. puts the one that I went to every single week to help out to shame.. 
Are you sure it's Egypt


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> blimey yoat u saw one child dressed well.. just seen the photo and to be honest that is one very well dressed child and the furnishings in the room are first class... a 5 star orphanage indeed. puts the one that I went to every single week to help out to shame..
> Are you sure it's Egypt


That is not an orphanage. The child is an orphan and loved by me and my husband's family. It was taken at my sister-in-laws house.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hyper_janice said:


> That is not an orphanage. The child is an orphan and loved by me and my husband's family. It was taken at my sister-in-laws house.




ah well that puts a whole new slant on it... I got the impression you were trying to say this is how the orphans in Egypt live


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> ah well that puts a whole new slant on it... I got the impression you were trying to say this is how the orphans in Egypt live


Very funny Maiden. How would you get that impression? You stated that the orphans you had met only had crappy clothing (uniforms and hand-me-downs). The whole point is that there are generous, loving wonderful Egyptians that contribute to not only the orphans wardrobe, but also do their best to love and comfort them, bringing them into their homes. But keeping them stuck in a life without a family is harum. Egypt is not all evil. To paint that picture means you have not seen it all. But that doesn't mean there isn't room for improvement.


----------

